#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство заложено в генах

## Буль

Исследователи из Корнелльского университета обнаружили генетические изменения в аллелях, влияющие на пищевые предпочтения разных народов. Таким образом, вегетарианство, по словам ученых, заложено в генах.

http://naked-science.ru/article/sci/...l-vegetarianst

----------


## Дмитрон

В теплых странах гораздо легче жить без мяса. Там все сьедобные растения, фрукты и овощи имеются для нормальной жизнедеятельности. Не зря же, перейдя на земледелие арии в Индии, перестали употреблять говядину в пищу и сделали корову священным животным.

----------

Won Soeng (31.03.2016)

----------

